# Draining attic Furnace condensate into sewer vent staxk



## Hvacnewb (Feb 23, 2018)

Is it permissible to drain the condensate line of an attic furnace into a sewer vent stack since the internal trap will remain wet? My concern is that if the trap were to dry out for some reason, sewer gasses can back up into the furnace. Won't it dry out during summer months? Is an air gap needed? Is it not concerned if it's only connected to the exhaust side of things rather than the air supply? Thanks.


----------

